# Question about OverDrive in 2012 Rogue



## JimMeisTerR (Aug 9, 2012)

Is it okay to leave the OD function on at all times? I read around that even if you leave it on, it doesn't always kick in until the conditions are right (Speed and RPM), is this true? Also, at ~55MPH +, will cruising in OD actually save gas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know if this is of any help, being 2years ago.. I'm no expert on OD, but I've had my new Rogue a month and a week now and I turn off my od off when I'm going up a hill or anytime I want to keep the rpm's and power up. The default mode is the od being on so I don't THINK there should be any problem driving with it on all the time. The od is basically a top or highest "gear", cvt not withstanding. I find it saves gas. Especially on highways. It keeps the rpms lower and can cause a droning noise when your rpms are low, but good gas mileage.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Leave it on*



JimMeisTerR said:


> Is it okay to leave the OD function on at all times? I read around that even if you leave it on, it doesn't always kick in until the conditions are right (Speed and RPM), is this true? Also, at ~55MPH +, will cruising in OD actually save gas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I asked this question on another forum. Best I can remember, just leave it on all the time, unless going up a real steep hill. I turned mine off just to see what happened and engine (?) really roared.
Think the owners manual also says to just leave it on.
_Happy Motoring!:nerd:_


----------

